# Homosassa ramp and camp?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Due to a combination of wind forecasts and travel logistics I am looking at putting on my old prop and fishing Homosassa this weekend with my son after he gets out of college for the summer.

Does anybody have recommendations for a boat ramp and camping or cheap hotel accommodations in Homosassa?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out Natures resort. Its on the water, they have cabins you can rent and a boat ramp. We had a ms rally there a few years back. Been going there for a long time cool campground.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.chassahowitzkaflorida.com/


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

McRaes on the water and there's a few nice restraunts around there. Boat ramp is in the same facility as the motel,bait shop and tiki bar. It's a nice place and cheap.


----------

